# PlayStation Emulator



## BIGDOGquake3 (Dec 20, 2002)

Does anyone know of any PlayStation emulators for X.2. If so than could you tell me how to use it, I have no clue. All I know is that with one of thes programs you can play the PlayStation on your computer (Pritty Good for one of thoes time killers. You should know what I'm talking about if you lookd at my Games post). Lets say I get all the software set up and everything is in working order, do I need to use a controller like macally I (I have)? Thanks in advance!


----------



## AdmiralAK (Dec 20, 2002)

There is one in beta I think, but it hasnt gone far enough I think.

Check out www.emulation.net for all your mac emulator needs


----------



## karavite (Dec 20, 2002)

Oh man this is all I need, I recently sold my PS2 on eBay and have been in withdrawals ever since - what was I thinking? Still, I have been far more productive at work and home - place never looked better!


----------



## Krevinek (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, for PSX needs, I go to http://mac-psx.emuverse.com

Hansi does a great job of keeping up on top of the PSX scene, with compatibility lists and so forth. He is also in contact with the FlareStorm emulator developer, which is a new, and very promising OpenGL-based PSX emulator for OS X.


----------



## symphonix (Dec 23, 2002)

I have tried FlareStorm and though it is in its infancy, it does seem to run really nicely with RPGs and less graphic-intensive games. I'd consider a control pad essential.


----------



## sophiaesteed84 (Nov 11, 2006)

How the heck works this flarestorm thingy?
I keep double-clicking the icon and the program doesn't run!!!
I even tried to play with an ISO and it doesn't even start!!!!


----------



## DmitryK (Nov 11, 2006)

Dudes... PSX consoles cost $5 at the closest to you thrift store. The one I sometimes visit for audio gear has about 10 in 'stock' on any given day. Just go and buy yourself some nostalgia medicine, for God's sake.

I think I'm gonna go and buy myself a Genesis, and a 2600. Miss the two.


----------



## Mikuro (Nov 11, 2006)

There are two PlayStation emulators for OS X. Flarestorm, and PCSX. Both suck. Sorry.

You might want to try using Guillotine to get Flarestorm to at least run.  Also, there are two different versions of Flarestorm going around. There's version 2 and version 1.2.

The only good PlayStation emulator for Mac was Connectix Virtual GameStation. Not only was it quickly killed by Sony, but even if you found a copy, you couldn't run it in on any recent Macs. It only runs in OS 9; it won't even run in Classic. It was a REALLY good emulator, though. Gave me full speed and near-perfect compatibility on my old 450MHz iMac.

Dmitry, I have a PlayStation _and_ a PlayStation 2, but I'd still love to use Virtual GameStation again. In fact, I don't use ANY emulators for systems I don't own.


----------



## sophiaesteed84 (Nov 11, 2006)

Well, I own a PS, a PS2, a GC, a GBA and a DS, really.
Besides my PS2, which is currently at the store to be modified so it can read also NTSC games, the other consoles I own work perfectly well.
My problem is not the hardware, it is the software: where I live, some old PS games doesn't exist anymore (Star Ocean 2), while others, like Chrono Cross, never reached Europe. 
So I thought I would give it a try and play with them with this emulator thingy. 
But I found also a site from which I can download them for free, so maybe I'll give that a try, since this emulator looks quite difficult to get it atleast run on my computer. 
Thanks for your help anyway! ^_^


----------



## DmitryK (Nov 11, 2006)

What help, hah.

I just thought you people were trying to save five bucks. I guess it's more of a "let's do it because we can" type of thing.


----------

